# Hackintosh sur portable



## pomme man (11 Juin 2013)

Finalement, je suis très déçu par la fausse mise à jour des Macbookair d'hier... Du coup, j'aimerais me lancer dans le hackintosh...
Après avoir éplucher les pages de ce forum et un certain nombre de site comme osx86 je ne trouve pas ma réponse... 
Sauriez vous me dire comment trouver LE portable entièrement compatible 10.8 ? 
Et plus précisément, sauriez vous me dire si le dell inspirons z14 est compatible? 
O peut être auriez vous un portable dans les 5/600 euros à me conseiller!!! 
Merci merci merci !!!


----------



## Zigomaxair (12 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

LE portable pour du hackintosh n'existe pas vraiment, il en existe des plus au moins compatibles.
Pour mettre le maximum de chances de ton coté privilégie les processeur INTEL CORE qui sont supporté out of the box. 
Avec la 4ème génération HASWELL tu n'as que l'embarras du choix et une grande plage tarifaire.
Ensuite il faut aller faire un tour du coté de la carte mère et c'est la que ça se complique au vu du nombre de références disponible sur le marché.


Si tu as un budget serré, le hackintosh sur netbook est possible et certain modèle sont fully compatible, fais un tour sur  http://www.mymacnetbook.com , tu a même  une liste  avec les différents degré de compatibilité au niveau matériel.J'en ai fait récemment et sa fonctionne ma foi plutôt bien

Si ton choix s'oriente vers un pc portable plus puissant, le HP ProBook 4530s est une référence en la matière, il y a une grosse communauté autour qui a meme créé des outils pour facilité l'installation d'OS X.
Mais pour sa disponibilité sur le marché je sais vraiment pas si il est encore dispo.......
C'est toi et ta chance 

Apres il ya le DELL E6230 affiché au prix de 1000E autant prendre un macbook air direct a ce prix la.....


----------



## ptitpaj (29 Août 2013)

Il semble que la série PROBOOK de HP compte pas mal de modèle compatible Hackintosh .

Le choix doit surtout se faire sur un modèle ne disposant que d'une carte graphique offerte par la puce Intel donc du HD 4000 de préférence .

Le seul problème restant alors soit de changer la carte wifi soit d'utilise une clé USB compatible mackintosh .

Il existe de plus de nombreux tutoriels sur le net consacre a ces machines .


----------

